# My cylinder head is a problem



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just had my heads magnafluxed(sp?) When I looked at job I noticed this "huge" blimmish. Im going to say its a heavy 3/16" x 3/16".
1) Is it all about weather or not the head gasket seals without spanning any part of it? 

2) Could the gasket be cut around it if it did come in contact?

3) It better off as a boat anchor? 

Gimme the truth better to know now then latter:cryin:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Do you have to have the heads due to original numbers?

Personal opinion as I am not a machinist or engine shop builder. I would think that is going to give you problems if that area of the head gasket which seats over that notch blows out or creates a hot spot for pre-ignition to rear its ugly head. It may be possible that the gasket will be outside the damage, but you would have to lay a gasket on it to confirm, but I don't think it will.

However, I am sure it could be repaired if you had to keep them due to original heads. That bad spot could most likely be welded up by a competent shop who specializes in cast iron repair. The head has to be brought up to temperature/preheated prior to welding. Once done, a machine shop can then mill it flat, clean it up, and you would be good to go. 

So I would talk you options over with the same machine shop whom you will be using to do your valve job. :thumbsup:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A little late to the party, but what Jim said, 100%. I would NOT run that head as-is. You are asking for a head gasket failure, IMO.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

What casting number cyl head is it?


----------

